# Stahls’ Debuts Shoulder 2 Shoulder Video



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A new video from Stahls’ shows you how to capitalize on the hot shoulder-to-shoulder spiritwear decorating trend with Shoulder 2 Shoulder CAD-CUT® transfers and a free online design tool. 

The Shoulder 2 Shoulder Transfer Order Guide shows you how to sign up for a free account at CadworxLIVE.com, and walks you through creating transfers, so you can cash in on this popular approach to customizing oversize shirts quickly and easily. 

You’ll see how simple it is to select one of 13 specially designed one or two-line, shoulder to shoulder back layouts for an adult or youth shirt, and then customize the text, font, and fill color for each line. From there you can learn how to generate a matching left-chest design. 

When your design is ready, simply size it to suit and adjust the elements with a few clicks. “Bounding boxes” ensure your designs will fit the garment placement and meet transfer pricing parameters. Then save your design as a vector PDF, and download it to your computer for emailing to Stahls’, along with specified information about your transfer needs. 

After reviewing your design, Stahls’ customer service staff will contact you with a quote. A Shoulder 2 Shoulder order guide is available to give you an idea of your options.

For more info, go to Shoulder 2 Shoulder Transfer Order Guide - Stahls'.

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

